# Lemons into lemonade



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

Should have had good service at least. ;D

Nice job on the reds. I expect a full report in a bit.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

I guess you didn't want the kids out fishin' ya again, so you left them in school or something.


----------



## tojo (Dec 12, 2006)

> I guess you didn't want the kids out fishin' ya again, so you left them in school or something.


Exactly, I'm little more than a deck hand when they are out ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

You hung in there and all that bad stuff worked out. There's always a fish waiting somewhere.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Do the kids know you stole their boat? Just wait till they take yours. ;D


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

I love live Crokers, the best bait you can use for Snook in the Jupiter Inlet or Blowing Rocks.


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

> Do the kids know you stole their boat? Just wait till they take yours.  ;D



   Oh yeah, It'll be on then!  [smiley=police-beating.gif] [smiley=police.gif]

   All's well that ends well...Way to hang...Congrats.


----------

